# [OPNsense] WOL makes shutdown behave like a reboot



## Jeroen1000 (Mar 21, 2020)

Dear community,

I am using a OPNsense (router distro - PFsense fork) Qotom box which I wake via WOL. This works perfectly fine. However, executing a _shutdown -p now_ will make the box reboot instead of shutting it down. After the reboot, executing the same command will shut down the box. 

Can anyone point me to solution of tell me how to further investigate?

Also see similar older issue: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/poweroff-reboots-computer-usually.52954/


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

Jeroen1000 said:


> I am using a OPNsense (router distro - PFsense fork)



PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## Jeroen1000 (Apr 11, 2020)

SirDice I believe it to be a general problem not directly related to a derivative (have you read the thread I linked to?)
However, I am no authority on this by far. 

I have posted on the OPNsense forums too and I will reflect any answer I get here. I also redacted my topic title as per the rules you linked to.


----------

